# Basketball



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Me and my dad talked today and he thinks that I should go after ball. It's crazy, cause I know I'm good, I have confidence. I know I could walk on a team and get a spot, I'd have to.

Tha delima so to speak is that I'm going to school for Culinary Arts. With me doing that I won't have time for ball.

So .. This has me thinking of trying to find something I can see myself doing as a career and maybe play ball.

It's like a delima you know. Cause I do love basketball more than or tied with anything. Like ball has been there but that's another story.

Anyways, I guess I'm jus looking for a goal of a different career at tha moment so I can still play basketball. Has me thinkin.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Well ****! yall den' PUNKS #DeboVoice


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Life is short. Chase your dreams. Culinary school will always be there, and you have your father's support...doooo ittttt.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Yea true that, my body will go before culinary.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

If you're going to do this though, dedicate yourself. Work out harder(and smarter) than you ever have. 
Hard work beats talent, but nothing beats hard-working talent. Think about how many hours Michael Jordan spent in the gym and weight room. Think of Kobe. Maybe you won't make it to that level, but if you don't, don't let it be because you didn't work hard enough.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

the cheat said:


> If you're going to do this though, dedicate yourself. Work out harder(and smarter) than you ever have.
> Hard work beats talent, but nothing beats hard-working talent. Think about how many hours Michael Jordan spent in the gym and weight room. Think of Kobe. Maybe you won't make it to that level, but if you don't, *don't let it be because you didn't work hard enough.*


True for all aspects of life. Pity we don't try hard enough


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh for sure. Whenever I played on a legit regulation team I always quit smoking and drinking. I very much dedicate myself if it's regulation.

I need to speak to a advisor and find some things out.

Thx for tha posts btw.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC (Sep 3, 2011)

You only live once. Forget what anybody says do what your heart is telling you. I regret quitting football in high school because I listened to what others said, don't make the same mistake.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC (Sep 3, 2011)

You can't fail until you quit.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Good luck with your decision


----------



## FabledHero (Jun 13, 2010)

Basketball is still like my favorite thing to do in the world, when out on the court, there's no problems, you're in the zone just playing the game you love.


----------

